# Paganini variations



## jaimsilva (Jun 1, 2011)

Cheking the compositions I have, based on Paganini's Caprice n.24 for solo violin









Schumann - the caprices with piano acompaniment









Schumann - Paganini Etudes (solo piano)









Liszt - Paganini Etudes (solo piano)









Brahms - Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 35 (solo piano - 2 books)









Rachmaninov - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini (piano and orchestra)
Lutoslawski - Variations on a Theme by Paganini (piano and orchestra)









Boris Blacher - Variations on a Theme by Paganini (orchestra)

anyway I know that there are much more works based on the theme (check it out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprice_No._24_(Paganini)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

jaimsilva said:


> Cheking the compositions I have, based on Paganini's Caprice n.24 for solo violin


Wow. I have the caprises and have heard Brahms' variations. I recently heard Lutoslawski's variations, which I love. I had no idea that so many pieces were based on that theme.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Who else enjoys variations on a Caprice 24 besides we three in this thread? I can't claim familiarity with all the variations and versions, but I generally enjoy the Rachmaninov most and the Brahms a close second. I didn't love Schumann's accompaniment, but maybe I never heard it done right.

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

> anyway I know that there are much more works based on the theme


Too many, in my opinion. :lol: I don't see what's so great about that theme to be run into the ground like it has been.


----------

